# WP ecommerce plugin



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck building a decent site with the wordpress ecommerce plugin? So far I saw a members site quixotic-clothing (no affiliation) and it looks really good. It's obviously a WP site, but that doesn't matter. It looks good. 

Anyway, any one else have any luck? It seems WP is pretty easy to modify (though I'm not having any luck, but I'm picky ). I just cant figure out a grid layout, for free anyways...

So, does anyone have an example of what they did with the WP ecommerce plugin? I'd love to take a look before I go back to zencart.

Thanks.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

the funk said:


> So, does anyone have an example of what they did with the WP ecommerce plugin? I'd love to take a look before I go back to zencart.


I didn't build my website with WP, but I use ZenCart and there is a module to seamlessly incorporate WP. May not be what you're after but I thought I'd throw that out there in case you weren't aware of it. Link is in profile if you want to take a look.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

That looks really good...it may be what I end up doing. I was aware of the plugin for zencart, but I have not looked at how much work it takes to make them work together seamlessly. I'm not giving up on WP just yet though, I found the market theme for $55 that does look pretty promising. 

Oh...decisions...decisions....


----------



## danmilward (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello. I didnt even know there was a site dedicated to t-shirts!!! There are communities everywhere you look these days.

Well since I spotted this thread and I am part of the WP e-Commerce team I thought I better introduce myself and add my 2 cents worth.

First of all I thought I better tell the good news - we're planning on including the grid view layout with the gold cart files. The other thing is I've been living and breathing this stuff not for 4 years... we totally know e-commerce and selling online.

I think the wp e-commerce plugin is going to serve you better then the theme solution. Mostly because of the additional features that the market theme do not think are important - and in some non serious e-commerce situations where you don't expect to get many sales maybe they are not important. 

But if you are like me and want a one stop shop in your wordpress site where you can manage everything then you would be crazy to use anything other then a plugin.

The other reason to use WordPress is that unlike Zencart (that is a website based around just e-commerce) WordPress is a powerful website first that takes your search engine optimization and webstandards seriously. This coupled with an e-Commerce plugin makes for a pretty mean solution.

The guys who do some desgin for google (happycog) would not have redone the wordpress interface if they thought otherwise...

So anyway if you need a hand check out our forums. Fire me an email. And we'll work something out...

Ciao,

Dan

p.s. good luck and happy selling!!!!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

danmilward said:


> Hello. I didnt even know there was a site dedicated to t-shirts!!! There are communities everywhere you look these days.
> 
> Well since I spotted this thread and I am part of the WP e-Commerce team I thought I better introduce myself and add my 2 cents worth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in. What you mentioned is one of the reasons I am looking into the ecommerce plugin. I downloaded the free one so far...may upgrade if I find it valuable. 

Here are my thoughts so far:

Wordpress is easy to design when it comes to headers, footers, all the million widgets that are offered, etc. What is harder to design is the product page. That's what gives zencart the edge thus far when comparing the two...the backend! With a couple of button pushes the whole display can be changed, instead of playing with the code.

So far the WP plugin has VERY little documentation that anyone can make use of. Not a knock, but everyone knows it. There is NO step by step "this is how you do this, that, the other, if you mess up this is how you delete it, etc." 

What really give WP an edge is SEO out the box. That is great. The way one can setup products like blogs is a great idea...every single word is searchable by google, even the posts customers make on your product pages! My blog posts can link straight to a product and a buy me button as well.

I think that most would agree that the most sucessful ecommerce sites (for tshirts anyways) is set up in a grid format (bustedtess, tshirthell, etc.). My favorite sites (and the way mine will be setup) is all the products on one page and no words, dropdown menus, or ugly buttons on the product page. Only on the product info pages. 

Dan, I have a couple of questions for you...Can you say in your opinion what makes the gold upgrade better than the market theme? The market theme looks really great IMO. Also, do you work for WP or the company that made the plugin (I believe Instict)? I was unaware of an Instict forum but I HATE the WP forum, if thats what you were referring too. It is very hard to navigate. Most sucessful forums are setup with this type of theme in mind.

But I will take you up on an email...or shoot me one. I have faith in the WP plugin to be up there with cube and zen.

Thanks.


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

Wow - I didn't know WP offers e-commerce solutions too! I learn something new everyday. 

Anyway, have you looked at Bigcartel ? They have a pretty neat grid layout too.


----------

